# While I'm replacing _______, I might as well replace__________.



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey guys, I just bought myself a 95 A6... I know this section is for the 30 valve, but mine has the 12 valve version. Anyway, I want to (after this winter) rip apart the engine and rebuild/replace everything that needs to be done at once. All the seals etc etc. So, I know these engines are known for leaking oil (which mine does), but I don't like that. After this winter (as this is my winter car), I am going to tear it apart. 

So, I'm starting a list now. *What should I replace, and while I'm in there replacing those things, what other things should I replace just because I'm already there?* I personally don't know much about these engines, as I'm more of a VR6 kind of guy, so any help is appreciated. And yes, I'll have help when I do tear it apart, I just want to have my bases covered. 

According to the carfax, this car has had oil changes every 3000 miles for its entire life, so the engine should be good.  Plus it looks clean under the oil cap, and it runs fine now. It just leaks oil, which annoys me. I don't care if it BURNS oil, I care it if LEAKS oil. I don't like spots in my garage. 

Also, it throws an EGR valve code SOMETIMES. It'll come on halfway through a drive, but not be on when I start the car back up... I'm tempted to simply remove the SAI system anyway (like I've seem people do on some older VWs, dunno if it can be done with my car), but that'll cause it to ALWAYS throw a code, so I'm torn.

EDIT: Yes, I may be inexperienced, but I have a great VW mechanic that has about 6 or 7 engines in his garage torn apart to different stages. He's seen everything, so please don't lecture me on why I shouldn't do this.  If that came off snotty, sorry, I didn't want the useless replies saying "Leave it alone".


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

How far are you tearing it down? Are we talking 'down to the crank journals' or 'I might take off the valve cover'?

Kind of goes without saying but: timing belt and pulleys, water pump, thermostat, PCV valve/hoses, and vacuum hoses should be on your list.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Also, about the SAI: check for what emission testing might be in your future. Many jurisdictions where there previously has been no testing will begin testing soon. I guarantee that removing the SAI will cause you to fail any emissions test.


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

O_o said:


> How far are you tearing it down? Are we talking 'down to the crank journals' or 'I might take off the valve cover'?
> 
> Kind of goes without saying but: timing belt and pulleys, water pump, thermostat, PCV valve/hoses, and vacuum hoses should be on your list.


I plan on tearing it down as far as I need to to fix everything that leaks. As far as that is, I dunno yet. But if I'm tearing it partially apart, and I might as well do it the rest of the way, I'll probably do it just to replace thing.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

corradokreep said:


> I plan on tearing it down as far as I need to to fix everything that leaks. As far as that is, I dunno yet. But if I'm tearing it partially apart, and I might as well do it the rest of the way, I'll probably do it just to replace thing.


Well, I guess it depends what's leaking. The usual suspects are the valve-cover gasket (replace inner and outer gaskets, tensioner gaskets, 1/2-moon seals, cam seals and end caps, and entire PCV system -- or at least the hoses and check the valve and vacuum pump thingy work), and the main crank seals (front you can do while you're changing the timing belt). Also, while you're doing the timing belt (+ water pump, thermostat, tensioner idlers, etc...), you should replace the snub mount (included in the Blauparts kit, IINM).

If the rear main seal and oil pan gasket aren't leaking, you'll need a transmission jack for sure, and I think you also need to hoist the engine and remove the front subframe. Personally, I wouldn't bother putting that much effort into a 15-year-old winter beater, but if you're a real gear-head who likes taking things apart just for the fun of it, then fvckin' give 'er, dude.


----------

